# K2 Duchess '09



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

For the shredder chicks - the K2 Duchess is where it's at! I love this board. Both of my other boards (the Rome Blue 151 and the Roxi Envi 157) are stiff and aggressive boards, but I need more versatility to enhance my progression.

As I am progressing, I wanted something a little bit lighter in weight with a bit more flex (but not too much, I'm not going to be jibbing or anything anytime soon). I still like a stiffer board/longer board, but between the stiff Rome and the long Roxy, I needed to find some middle ground. Something with a little more flex, but that would still be stable for freeriding, but that I could hopefully use to help improve my turns and transition into some beginner jumps and maybe some beginner park features towards the end of the season. So I picked up the 09' K2 Duchess in a 154

The sidecut on the Duchess makes for quick edge to edge transitions and takes minimal ankle flexion to initiate a turn, which from researching is a result of the Hyper Progressive Sidecut, which allowed me to feel extremely stable in the center of the board where I need to be most. The turns are seamless and effortless.

After riding the Envi MTX as my pow board, I was a little sketch to try it out in the pow, but the Duchess floated effortlessly. The 3/4 set back and slightly longer tip and tail also made for a smooth powder ride, I could say glide...

I even felt confident riding in the afternoon ice patches, I usually sketch out on ice, but the Duchess held the edges on the icy patches like a champ. I felt stable, confident and smooth at high speeds and was able to test it out on powder, ice and groomers throughout my 7 day trip. Overall solid ride!!!

Bottom line, from an intermediate rider: The Duchess is stable at high speeds, with strong edge hold which makes it awesome for freeride, but also just flexy enough to take me into beginner jumps and maybe eventually some beginner park features. Floats through pow and cuts right through the afternoon icy patches.

Phenomenal all-mountain board. I had so much fun, I can’t wait to ride her again next weekend!

Shout out to shredbetties, I read every single review on every board the shredbetties team did, and that is how I decided on the Duchess and it's worked out awesome so far. :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

You are now officially a gear whore! Congrats!  I was thinking of selling my Infinity (3rd board), but after this review, I really want to keep her. 

Anyway, excellent review. I've heard great things about the Dutchess. It's really unfortunate that it was discontinued this year, but I hear that there are a few excellent, new boards in the K2 lineup to take its place.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I love the Duchess! The 2010 replacement is the vavavoom rocker! They still have the Duchess 09s available and they are blown out half price right now. I am a damn gear whore now....I've been reading so much shit about all different boards, I know more about the technology than my dude does and he's been riding 8 yrs already!!! 

In case you hadn't noticed...I took your advice . Can I ride the stiff ass boards, yes! (and I love my Rome but not gonna get too much farther with her...) was she making it easier for me? No. But, I hung in there and once I began to really progress and understand boards and how they work with respect to level and style of riding, I knew what I was looking for and the Duchess is fucking awesome! Perfect board to ride to the next level with. Thanks lilfoot!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The VVV rocker? Are you sure? That doesn't make any sense, since the VVV is a jib board. I was thinking of the Airdu and the Ecopop, which are the stiffer all-mountain boards this year. This is part of Shayboarder's review on the Ecopop: "In terms of what board it’s replacing, it’s been said to replace the mix which is Gretchen’s 08-09 board, but comparing the catalog, the construction matches the Duchess and the Mix matches the Airdu but the pro riders names to each board are different. I’ve never rode the mix but I can see the eco pop being the duchess replacement, same shape, same core and with a new lighter, still all mountain ride everywhere style of ride."

I love reading about gear, too, but it makes me want to buy a bunch of shit I don't need. I really want a pair of Rome Madison bindings , for no particular reason. 

I'm glad to hear that my advice helped. From my own experience, riding a torsionally stiff board really held me back in terms of progression.

Keep shreddin' lady! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi! Could you please tell me where you've seen the Duchess '09 available at half price? Looking for a 144 preferably. Thanks for the review, lots of great info!


----------

